# [email protected]



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i went to the track today, for import day. i went in bracket 1, 13.99 or quicker, and didnt realize that you only get 3 practice runs. my times in order are

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

then i dumped 2.5 gallons of 112 octane race gas in, and went to 13 pounds of boost. i didnt get to run it at this set up, so i guessed and dialed in at 13.9.

here is the slip, tractions was not there for anyone.

dial--13.90
r/t----.584
60'----2.355
330---6.186
1/8---9.169
mph--83.11
1000--11.725
1/4-----13.880
mph----104.43

i broke out, while racing a sr20det powered 240sx. i crossed the finish line before him, he ran a 13.498 to a dial in of 13.30. 

i am disappointed, but happy with the time/trap speed. 

Brian


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Great for the run bad for the dial.
Wich tires were you using?


----------

